# bale wrappers: Anderson vs. H&S



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

hello HayTalk community, my father and i are wondering on which bale wrapper to choose. We will be wrapping our own hay but also wrapping for others like a custom operation. Wondering what some of you guys charge and if any of you have a wrapper possibly for sale. We are really interested in an Anderson and love all of its features just not the price tag. H&S we demoed and was actually not too bad. Just need some thoughts and opinions. I would greatly appreciate the response. Thank you.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Are you looking at individual or inline? I have an individual Anderson bale wrapper. I have been happy with it, had some warranty work done on it and from the looks of it the factory forgot to shim up some gears. They stripped out at around 300 bales. I now have 1000 bales on it and have had no more issues. I will be charging $6/bale next year. That is wrapper only, no plastic.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

oh nice. inline wrapper actually. Yes we wondering if we should charge with plastic or without. what do u suggest?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

G&GFarms said:


> oh nice. inline wrapper actually. Yes we wondering if we should charge with plastic or without. what do u suggest?


I'd charge plus the plastic,some get chinsy on the plastic and some may want more to be safe.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

how many wraps are you guys doing? on 4x5 rounds


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I get about 25 bales out of a roll of plastic. I divide the roll by 20 and that is what I charge per bale for plastic. It takes 8 revolutions to cover a bale and I will do 24. Around here people only do 16 but I was not happy with that.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

oh alright. wat would we need to do for an inline?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm putting 6 wraps on mine.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

oh alright. thanks for the feedback


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

My son started wrapping hay in his second yr of college,

.he bought a anderson hybrid wrapper.it can do5 ft round bales or 4 foot long 3x3 squares.he charges $7.25 per bale.he supplies plastic and stays w wrapper at each customers farm.he stays w machine to prevent holdups and problems. he buys and supplies plastic to save everyone money as well as prevent running out at a customers job. the andreson wrapper has been very reliable.he now does nearly 6500 bales a yr.

i used to rent a tubeline wrapper that did a good job too.


----------

